# National Garden Railway Convention 2021



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2019)

Has anyone heard if this is going to happen. No activity on the Nashville GRS web site or at Opryland. Even local hobby shops have no answers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I gather no way, I have not seen anyone even entertaining anything before June. Our county fair was end of June to July 4 and it has been canceled.

Greg


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I just got my email update on NGRC 2021, it is still planned for 30 May-5 June 2021 in Nashville. They are cautiously optimistic, with caveats, but read it yourself and make your own conclusions.



https://mcusercontent.com/f917261330cdc5260acfb5e6d/files/1e3e6eba-857a-444b-b32b-d36d05ded07b/NGRC2021_JanuaryNews.pdf



Jerry


----------



## 1to3 (Mar 15, 2017)

They updated some info on their website and have a new link for Opryland Resort. Guess that is some movement? Would be nice for things to be back to normal by then!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That seems like progress, just a few days ago the resort link went to a page that said it was cancelled, now you can go and make a reservation.

Still concerned, since going on the layout tour implies close quarters in buses...

Greg


----------

